# Top 15 guns over at Buds



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Top selling guns over at Buds*

The following list was released today by Bud's Gunshop, a large online gun retailer. The list constitutes the best selling guns from last year. Every year this list comes out and I smile because a lot of the time people's "favorite" gun is not on it.

*2012*

1. Mosin-Nagant M91/30 7.62X54R Very Good Condition
2. New Ruger LCP .380
3. M10-762 Semi-Auto AK Style Rifle 7.62×39
4. SOVIET NAGANT M1895 REVOLVER W/ ACCESSORIES
5. Mossberg 500 Cruiser 12g 20″ 8rnd CB PG
6. Ruger LC9 9mm w/ Lasermax Laser
7. TG International FEG AMD-65 7.62×39 AK Variant
8. Ruger LCP .380 2.75″ w/Lasermax Laser
9. Ruger LC9 7+1 9mm Bl 3 dot Adj Sts
10. Hi-Point 00916 9MMC/P 3.5 8RD POLY AS
11. Used S&W Police Model 10 38sp Square Butt
12. Hi-Point 34510 45ACP/P 45ACP 9RD POLYMER
13. Bushmaster CAR15 223 16 BSH REDDOT
14. Taurus 1738031FS 738 TCP 380 1MAG NO CASE
15. Ruger SR9c 9mm Compact
16. Ruger P95 9mm Stainless, w Rail 15 round
17. Ruger SR9c 9mm Compact Black
18. Smith & Wesson M&P15-22 A1 Style w/Compensator & Collapsible Stock
19. Used S&W Police Model 10 38sp Round Butt
20. Rock Island Armory GI M1911A1 Mil Spec .45

*2011*

1. Mosin-Nagant M91/30 7.62X54R
2. New Ruger LCP .380
3. S&W Sigma SW9VE 9mm Black/Stainless
4. S&W Sigma SW40VE .40SW Black/Stainless
5. Ruger LC9 7+1 9mm Bl 3 dot Adj Sts
6. Bushmaster CAR15 223 16 BSH REDD DOT
7. Hi-Point 34510 45ACP/P 45ACP 9RD POLYMEER
8. Ruger SR9c 9mm Compact Black
9. Taurus 24/7-9SSP17 9MM PRO SS
10. Ruger 22/45 Mark III 22LR 5.5″ Blued ADJUSTABLE SIGHTS
11. Ruger SR9c 9mm Compact
12. Rock Island Armory GI M1911A1 Mil Spec .45
13. Mossberg Tactical 22LR Adjustable Stock 25rd Magazine
14. Kahr Arms 7 + 1 Round 9MM w/3.5″ Barrel/Polymer/Stainless
15. Taurus M1911 45 Stainless W/Gold Highlights


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:woohoo: my fav is #1 BOTH times! :woohoo:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Rugers are very popular


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I need to go have a look at the S&W M10's they're selling.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

They are pretty decent and they are going for around $260, IIRC.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Love my Mosin Nagants!


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

LCP? It's my most hated firearm... but I still occasionally carry it


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I almost bought an MG today. Do any of yall use it for hunting? I understand its got good range and obviously good stopping power, Im a little skeptical of my ability to hit a deer a few hundred yds away with no scope. Am I being a wanker? (Dont answer that!) Theyre cheap, so I figure I might just try it out for kicks, but I would really hate to miss my first kill. Looks like it would be fun to toy around with too, and I have to admit it looks damn cool.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

why would you have to shoot at deer "a few hundred yards away"?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

All I can say is that the "best selling guns" are not necessarily the "best guns". Two huge factors that can sway people to buy firearms that are price (S&W Sigma) and the fad factor (Taurus Judge).

The Taurus isn't on the list, but it shows how people will buy a firearm based on "coolness" and lack of knowledge.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> Im a little skeptical of my ability to hit a deer a few hundred yds away with no scope.
> 
> I would really hate to miss my first kill.


I don't think shooting a deer at a few hundred yards with iron sights would be advisable. If it's really your first time shooting at a deer then it's probably a horrible idea.

I'm experienced and even with a good scope, I've decided against taking a shot many times at >200 yds. I can be patient and wait for another chance instead of risking losing a deer with a fatal or maiming wound.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> They are pretty decent and they are going for around $260, IIRC.


I passed on a nice 4" pencil barrel a while back for a little less. I paid $260 a few years ago for a 4" M66 S&W that had a $125 set of S&W combat stocks on it.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

hiwall said:


> why would you have to shoot at deer "a few hundred yards away"?





labotomi said:


> I don't think shooting a deer at a few hundred yards with iron sights would be advisable. If it's really your first time shooting at a deer then it's probably a horrible idea.
> 
> I'm experienced and even with a good scope, I've decided against taking a shot many times at >200 yds. I can be patient and wait for another chance instead of risking losing a deer with a fatal or maiming wound.


Just in case. Where we hunt is a 22k acre spot in WV, and its mostly forest with one lake, but there is a spot where those huge power lines run through it thats over 100 yards wide in a cleared space, and you can see for miles. I was thinking I would be unhappy if I saw one that was out of range with no hope to get it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

labotomi said:


> All I can say is that the "best selling guns" are not necessarily the "best guns". Two huge factors that can sway people to buy firearms that are price (S&W Sigma) and the fad factor (Taurus Judge).
> 
> The Taurus isn't on the list, but it shows how people will buy a firearm based on "coolness" and lack of knowledge.


I agree wholeheartedly. "Guns that people want the most" are not the same as "guns that are the most useful".

4. SOVIET NAGANT M1895 REVOLVER W/ ACCESSORIES

Really?!?!?!?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Immolatus said:


> Just in case. Where we hunt is a 22k acre spot in WV, and its mostly forest with one lake, but there is a spot where those huge power lines run through it thats over 100 yards wide in a cleared space, and you can see for miles. I was thinking I would be unhappy if I saw one that was out of range with no hope to get it.


Unsafe hunting is the only thing I consider worse than irresponsible hunting.

If you were starving and that was the only deer you expected to come across then I could see taking a shot, but do you have the ability to reliably hit the kill zone at over 200 yds using that rifle using iron sights?

Most of those rifles aren't even that accurate to begin with. They can range from good to horrible. If you do get one... try to hit plates at 200 yards then 300 yards etc. If you can't hit that repeatedly, you're not going to hit a deer at that range with the adrenaline surge, haste to get the shot off and most likely, nothing resembling a bench rest anywhere close.

Always consider the situation that would result if things didn't go ideally instead of what would happen if everything went right. It's something I do whenever making a decision. It started thinking this way for safety (at work), but the more I thought about it the more it makes sense for just about every decision.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

labotomi said:


> Most of those rifles aren't even that accurate to begin with. They can range from good to horrible.


^ True of the Russian ones depending on condition; I can say with confidence the Finnish made version, the M39 is the exception. Many were made by Sako and Tikka to the same standards as their other (non-war) rifles, so that says something.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Even though I often shoot at 500 yards or more on the range, I never shoot at game that are more than 200 yards(or way less depending on the rifle I am using). But we each must have our very own hunting code that we live by.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry, let me clarify. We spent at least a week out last year (I missed a whole weekend after I scratched my cornea, ouch...) with nothing, I only actually saw two that I couldnt get a shot off. We spent a few days at the power lines and in that general area, and half the time I had a shotgun, so I wouldnt have taken a shot if it was more than ~75 yards away anyway. My buddy (a lifetime hunter) said I should have a bigger gun with longer range. Am I living in a video game world, imagining a shot at 300+ yards, with a 90 year old Russian rifle, no less? I am looking for a nice hunting rifle, those M/Ns just piqued my interest because they are cheap, and Im a little old fashioned when it comes to...wood. I manage a wood shop and upholstery shop where we restore antiques, so Im partial to old wooden things in general.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

LincTex said:


> I agree wholeheartedly. "Guns that people want the most" are not the same as "guns that are the most useful".
> 
> 4. SOVIET NAGANT M1895 REVOLVER W/ ACCESSORIES
> 
> Really?!?!?!?


I started to buy one of them once since they were cheap. I held off, and a few months later my father in law bought one. People who talk about bad double action triggers on S&W and Ruger revolvers have no idea how truly horrible and heavy a double action can be. I literally strained the muscles in my forearm pulling the trigger on that gun. I'd guess it at 25 pounds or more. That said, it is an interesting gun due to the gas seal design.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

LincTex said:


> ^ True of the Russian ones depending on condition; I can say with confidence the Finnish made version, the M39 is the exception. Many were made by Sako and Tikka to the same standards as their other (non-war) rifles, so that says something.


The Finnish never produced a mosin nagant. They rebuilt and reworked both captured rifles and those bought through commercial means. IIRC, Sako never worked on them at all, but they did produce barrels. Mine has a Sako barrel. There were numerous models of Finnish rebuilt rifles, with the M39 being the last. They were still being rebuilt and used up until the 60's or 70's according to something I read a few years ago. All of the Finnish reworked rifles were held to something like a little over 1" at 100 yards for an accuracy standard. If a rifle didn't shoot at least that well, they would reject it and send it back through. That said, there's not any guarantee that a Finnish rifle will still shoot anywhere near that well after 50-70 years of use with corrosive ammo.

I would have no problem using either my M91/30 or my M39 to take a deer at 200 yards with the issue irons. Both shoot well enough to do it with the milsurp heavy ball I have on hand, and probably farther than that if my eyesight was better...good handloads or new commercial ammo would help too.


----------

